# Worcester armory PAT



## Bearcat (Dec 21, 2002)

I have to go for my PAT at the worcester armory next thurdday the 14th. 
I have no clue how to get there iam going to take the pike east then iam lost could someone please tell me how to get the armory from the pike.
Thank you

P.s about how long does the pat test take


----------



## 725 (May 1, 2002)

Bearcat,

I took it there a year ago . . . I think it was right off 290 if I remember right. As for how long you'll be there . . . I waited about 15 minutes then it took about 10 minutes for all the testing. Best of luck.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

I took the PAT there 3 years ago. I drove from Boston to Worcestor on the Pike in a damn blizzard and barely made it there alive through about six inches of snow in a Camaro. Do you have the street address? Mapquest always works.

Oh yeah, I have no clue as to where I parked, I don't remember if they had a lot or not...


----------



## Bearcat (Dec 21, 2002)

No i dont. I was just told to be at the worcester armory.
Iam going to take the pike east to exit 10 then get off nd go 290 east then iam lost!
please keep the help coming!
Thanks!
P.s this is cool i have to drive around 2 hours from western mass to take a 20min test


----------



## Tackleberry22 (Dec 21, 2002)

If you are getting off the Pike at the Auburn exit and taking taking 290 East through Worcester; You want to stay on 290 East until ( I forget the exit number but,) you'll see a exit ramp for Plantation St. 
It is the last exit that you can get off in Worcester before you cross the bridge at Lake Quinsigamond and go into Shrewsbury. Basically you stay on 290 East until you're about to hit Shrewsbury. 

It'll say Plantation St. and something else on the sign; but take that exit, go all the way to the bottom of the ramp, the road will split, but stay to the left. At the lights take your left and get in the far right hand lane. From that point you go give or take about 200 yards until you hit another set of street lights. At that set of lights take your right and the National Guard Armory is right there on the right hand side. 
If that is not the place let me know, but I think that is where you are going. Are you going there for the PAT for Worcester?


----------



## PMC810 (Aug 6, 2002)

*TACKLEBERRY22 IS 100% RIGHT*_ everyone there is really good people . :lol: _


----------



## Bearcat (Dec 21, 2002)

THat has got to be the place iam sure it is the only armory in worcester.
Anyone know the exit #
Thanks


----------



## mopar6972 (May 6, 2003)

The Worcester armory is off the corner of Plantation street, its the 181 st infantry battlion company A, headquarters. Its pretty easy to find!


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2003)

The exit off 290 is exit 21. Then just follow the directions that Tackleberry22 gave. I will be taking the PAT test on that day as well.


----------



## Bearcat (Dec 21, 2002)

Exit 21 it is. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Bearcat (Dec 21, 2002)

I passed!
Thanks for all your help. It was very easy to find!


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

*Congrats!*



Bearcat said:


> I passed!
> Thanks for all your help. It was very easy to find!


Congrats!


----------

